# A new approach to recovery.



## Acoustics (Jun 5, 2011)

Yesterday I was working on changing my batting swing with my father, and he said something along the lines of "it takes 21 days to make something habit." Of course, I did some research and this seems to be the general idea of habit forming. SO, let's just say that I create a habit that prevents existential/anxious thought from causing anxiety, then eventually prevents them from happening all together. So maybe if I go 21 days, and every time I think "Hey, how is my DP today?" or "Why are we here?" or even "Wow, I feel normal!" I do something that completely takes my mind off the thought? Then it would become habit of mind, and I wouldn't even have to try, and eventually I just simply would not ever have these thoughts. It's like cognitive behavioral therapy kinda. It probably is actually, hahah but I wanna see if I can do this.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Id like you to move this one to the "positive progress thread" in the regaining reality forum. Thank you =)


----------

